# Honorary titles for Epic Characters



## Xyrlove Woodsoul (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a bunch of characters (20), and while I like all their names, I didn't want to make them too fanciful-sounding when they first started out, so I didn't add sort of honorary titles to their name. But now they are at the early levels of epic, and I don't think their names sound flashy enough compared to their power level and prestiege. I may not add honorary titles to all of them, but I want to do it for most of them, depending on what kind of feedback I get. I've already figured out a bunch of them, a lot of "Lords," "Sirs" but I'm stuck on a few, and if something comes up that sounds cool, then I will add something to their name. If not. No biggy, that is, titles may not fit, due to their class.
I also want to run a few by you people to see whether or not some of these sound dumb. So below, I have a short list of characters and a little bit of info about them, namely, their name, gender, class, race, paragon path, and epic destiny, and god. (Note: in my campaign, I pretty much allow all the gods to exist). Any feedback would be appreciated. I looked on line all night, and couldn't find much, so i thought I'd give it a whirl, here. That is, I'm looking for honorary title for part of their name. Note: I looked in all the old dnd editions and couldn't find much. Note: I also want to keep them short.

1. Lo-kag (M): Goliath/ Barbarian(rageblood) /Dreadnought/ Indomitable Champion/ Kord

I was thinking, Khan Lo-kag?


2. Phineas (M): Human/ Driud(guardian)/ Keeper of the Hidden Flame/ Demigod/ Silvanus

I was thinking, Grandmaster Phineas ?


3. Stormlight (M): Elf/ Avenger(pursuing)/ Ardent Champion/ Chosen/ Erathis

Should I just call him, Stormlight, Chosen of Erathis?


4. Syken Trevethor, a.k.a "Sorrow" (M): Tiefling/ Psion(telepath)/ Life Singer/ Demiurge/ Ioun

?

5. Torinn (M): Dragonborn/ Sorcerer(dragon) /Essence Mage/ Avatar of Io

?

6. Amalie Kollontine (F): Elf/ Shadow Assassin(nightstalker)/ Soul Thief/ Perfect Slayer/ the Raven Queen

?

7. Kellen (M): Gnome/ Mage(enchanter/illusionist)/ Life Singer/ Plane Shaper/ Ioun

I was thinking, simply, Kellen the Great ?


8. Mariana Kar-thon (F): Half-elf/ Bard(cunning)/ Life Singer/ Demigod/ Avandra

I was thinking, Lady Kar-thon ?


9. Thazar-de (M): Human/ Invoker(preserving)/ Divine Oracle/ Chosen/ Erathis 

Should I just call him, Thazar-de, Chosen of Erathis ?


10. Quest (F): Tiefling/ Rogue(brutal scoundrel)/ Daggermaster/ Indomitable Champion/ no deity

?

11. Danzig (M): Human/ Warlock(infernal/cosmic)/ Adroit Explorer/ Radiant One/ no deity

?


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 19, 2011)

Xyrlove Woodsoul said:


> I have a bunch of characters (20), and while I like all their names, I didn't want to make them too fanciful-sounding when they first started out, so I didn't add sort of honorary titles to their name. But now they are at the early levels of epic, and I don't think their names sound flashy enough compared to their power level and prestiege. I may not add honorary titles to all of them, but I want to do it for most of them, depending on what kind of feedback I get.
> < . . . >
> Any feedback would be appreciated. I looked on line all night, and couldn't find much, so i thought I'd give it a whirl, here.
> 
> ...



"Khan" typically _follows_ the given name: "Lo-kag Khan" 



> 2. Phineas (M): Human/ Driud(guardian)/ Keeper of the Hidden Flame/ Demigod/ Silvanus
> 
> I was thinking, Grandmaster Phineas ?



"Grandmaster" should be enough by itself; or "Master Phineas," to match the character "Master Oakhallow" in _The Deed of Paksenarion_. 
(Granted, a Demigod would usually rate something truly grand, such as "Your Holiness"; but Druids are supposed to be humble and earthy enough to make do with simple but extremely well-placed honorifics.) 



> 3. Stormlight (M): Elf/ Avenger(pursuing)/ Ardent Champion/ Chosen/ Erathis
> 
> Should I just call him, Stormlight, Chosen of Erathis?



"Adjudicator"? Or "Judge Stormlight"? 
(Or "Building Inspector"? )



> 4. Syken Trevethor, a.k.a "Sorrow" (M): Tiefling/ Psion(telepath)/ Life Singer/ Demiurge/ Ioun
> 
> ?



"All-Knowing Sorrow"? ("Profound Sorrow"?) ("Your Profundity"? ) 



> 5. Torinn (M): Dragonborn/ Sorcerer(dragon) /Essence Mage/ Avatar of Io
> 
> ?



Hello? An *Avatar* of a God? "Your Holiness," of course. 



> 6. Amalie Kollontine (F): Elf/ Shadow Assassin(nightstalker)/ Soul Thief/ Perfect Slayer/ the Raven Queen
> 
> ?



"Dread Kollontine" (none dare call her "Amalie" to her face?) 



> 7. Kellen (M): Gnome/ Mage(enchanter/illusionist)/ Life Singer/ Plane Shaper/ Ioun
> 
> I was thinking, simply, Kellen the Great ?



That would be both appropriate and nearly unique, considering the race involved. . . .



> 8. Mariana Kar-thon (F): Half-elf/ Bard(cunning)/ Life Singer/ Demigod/ Avandra
> 
> I was thinking, Lady Kar-thon ?



"Holy Kar-thon" -- Deities are far higher than mortal aristocracies. 



> 9. Thazar-de (M): Human/ Invoker(preserving)/ Divine Oracle/ Chosen/ Erathis
> 
> Should I just call him, Thazar-de, Chosen of Erathis ?



"Speaker of Erathis" would be my guess



> 10. Quest (F): Tiefling/ Rogue(brutal scoundrel)/ Daggermaster/ Indomitable Champion/ no deity
> 
> ?



"Mighty Quest" 
("Come to the East, Come to the West, You'll Not See Nothing Like The Mighty Quest!") 



> 11. Danzig (M): Human/ Warlock(infernal/cosmic)/ Adroit Explorer/ Radiant One/ no deity
> 
> ?



"Your Radiance" is all I have for this one.


----------



## Mapache (Jan 19, 2011)

tuxgeo said:


> "Khan" typically _follows_ the given name: "Lo-kag Khan"




The word before Khan is normally part of the title, not the individual's personal name.  That is, Genghis Khan's name was Temujin.  Khan means "king", and Genghis could mean either "ocean" (i.e. he ruled everything from one ocean to the other) or "true".  Other guys at the time had titles like Wang Khan, which I think is king of kings, "wang" being of Chinese etymology there, but I'm not completely sure.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 20, 2011)

Mapache said:


> The word before Khan is normally part of the title, not the individual's personal name.  That is, Genghis Khan's name was Temujin.  Khan means "king", and Genghis could mean either "ocean" (i.e. he ruled everything from one ocean to the other) or "true".  Other guys at the time had titles like Wang Khan, which I think is king of kings, "wang" being of Chinese etymology there, but I'm not completely sure.




Thanks for the refresher on usage and meaning. I think I learned (some of) that stuff decades ago; but if I did, I had forgotten it. 

Back to the first character in the OP: given that "Lo-kag" is a Goliath, another applicable honorific might be "Kahuna." 
I base that on a comment by Chris Perkins in his DM's commentary to the first of the Robot Chicken episodes, wherein he mentioned that the name "Kai Nuq Sin" for a Goliath was fitting, because (this is the part I wondered about) Dave Noonan had based that race on the Polynesians. 
Personally, I don't know how Polynesian "Kai Nuq Sin" is; but "Kahuna" certainly is, and it's a high (albeit specific) rank.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 20, 2011)

Xyrlove Woodsoul said:


> I have a bunch of characters (20), and while I like all their names, I didn't want to make them too fanciful-sounding when they first started out, so I didn't add sort of honorary titles to their name. But now they are at the early levels of epic, and I don't think their names sound flashy enough compared to their power level and prestiege. I may not add honorary titles to all of them, but I want to do it for most of them, depending on what kind of feedback I get. I've already figured out a bunch of them, a lot of "Lords," "Sirs" but I'm stuck on a few, and if something comes up that sounds cool, then I will add something to their name. If not. No biggy, that is, titles may not fit, due to their class.
> I also want to run a few by you people to see whether or not some of these sound dumb. So below, I have a short list of characters and a little bit of info about them, namely, their name, gender, class, race, paragon path, and epic destiny, and god. (Note: in my campaign, I pretty much allow all the gods to exist). Any feedback would be appreciated. I looked on line all night, and couldn't find much, so i thought I'd give it a whirl, here. That is, I'm looking for honorary title for part of their name. Note: I looked in all the old dnd editions and couldn't find much. Note: I also want to keep them short.
> 
> 1. Lo-kag (M): Goliath/ Barbarian(rageblood) /Dreadnought/ Indomitable Champion/ Kord
> ...




... or things along those lines.


----------



## SoulsFury (Jan 20, 2011)

You have 20 characters? I don't even have 20 named NPCs, lol.


----------



## pclaw8 (Jan 20, 2011)

IIRC first edition had titles for classes at certain levels (the only one I remember is Hirophant) for Druids.  For your Chosen of Erathis, I would have other followers of Erathis call him "Chosen One."  That's the only input I have.

Sent from my Samsung Captivate using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nullzone (Jan 20, 2011)

Xyrlove Woodsoul said:


> 1. Lo-kag (M): Goliath/ Barbarian(rageblood) /Dreadnought/ Indomitable Champion/ Kord
> 
> I was thinking, Khan Lo-kag?
> 
> ...




My 2cp


----------



## the Jester (Jan 20, 2011)

I would name them after some of their accomplishments, e.g. "Destroyer of the Crawling Apocalypse," "Savior of Vardenfell," etc.


----------



## pclaw8 (Jan 21, 2011)

the Jester said:


> I would name them after some of their accomplishments, e.g. "Destroyer of the Crawling Apocalypse," "Savior of Vardenfell," etc.




This!

Sent from my Samsung Captivate using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thewok (Jan 21, 2011)

Xyrlove Woodsoul said:


> 5. Torinn (M): Dragonborn/ Sorcerer(dragon) /Essence Mage/ Avatar of Io
> 
> ?



Fireball of Junior 2
[sblock][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcCFWaqkERY"]Fireball of Junior 2[/ame][/sblock]


----------



## aco175 (Jan 22, 2011)

I like that they should be named with titles given to them for deeds, like 'Savoir of the 5 realms', or 'Slayer of the Giant Lords".  Other names can be ones that they take on by themselves or more of an adopted nature.  Something along the lines of 'Hand of God', 'The Black Blade', or 'The Prophet'.

I'm also having flashbacks of Monty Python  "I'm the magnificent something or other, but my friends call me Tim".


----------

